# Offerta monstre del PSG per Neymar



## Andreas89 (5 Aprile 2016)

Secondo l'_*Equipe*_ il *PSG* vorrebbe offrire la bellezza di *193 mln di euro* per accaparrarsi le prestazioni di *Neymar Jr.*, stella di Barca e della Nazionale verdeoro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo l'_*Equipe*_ il *PSG* vorrebbe offrire la bellezza di *193 mln di euro* per accaparrarsi le prestazioni di *Neymar Jr.*, stella di Barca e della Nazionale verdeoro.



Se è vera dubito il Barca possa dire di no...

Certo che al PSG sanno come spenderli i soldi, non come i babbei del City


----------



## Lo Gnu (5 Aprile 2016)

Dubito che il Barca voglia privarsi della sua futura stella.

Ma 193 milioni per il cartellino di un giocatore? Spero siano solo voci. Robe da pazzi


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se è vera dubito il Barca possa dire di no...
> 
> Certo che al PSG sanno come spenderli i soldi, non come i babbei del City



Perchè ? Che ci fanno con quei soldi ? Uno più forte non lo prendono.


----------



## Djici (5 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perchè ? Che ci fanno con quei soldi ? Uno più forte non lo prendono.



Il barca fino a poco tempo fa non si faceva problemi a lasciare partire un top per rimpiazzarlo dal nuovo emergente.
Ora bisogna dire che le cose sono cambiate.
Ma se lo cedono per quasi 200 mln e poi comprono Bonaventura per 40 mln fanno un colpaccio esagerato


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il barca fino a poco tempo fa non si faceva problemi a lasciare partire un top per rimpiazzarlo dal nuovo emergente.
> Ora bisogna dire che le cose sono cambiate.
> Ma se lo cedono per quasi 200 mln e poi comprono Bonaventura per 40 mln fanno un colpaccio esagerato



Mah...giusto Ronaldo. Dinho e Rivaldo avevano finito il ciclo, Eto'o pure (almeno pensavano).


----------



## wildfrank (5 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo l'_*Equipe*_ il *PSG* vorrebbe offrire la bellezza di *193 mln di euro* per accaparrarsi le prestazioni di *Neymar Jr.*, stella di Barca e della Nazionale verdeoro.




Cifra conforme al FPF....


----------



## DannySa (5 Aprile 2016)

Babba bia, l'avessimo noi un presidente che caccia i soldi come se fossero in lire.


----------



## Aragorn (5 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perchè ? Che ci fanno con quei soldi ? Uno più forte non lo prendono.



Quoto, tra l'altro Barca e Real non hanno certo bisogno dei soldi del PSG per fare mercato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah...giusto Ronaldo. Dinho e Rivaldo avevano finito il ciclo, Eto'o pure (almeno pensavano).



Dimentichi gente da nulla tipo Maradona, Romario, Stoickov e Figo...giusto per fare 4 nomi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Quoto, tra l'altro Barca e Real non hanno certo bisogno dei soldi del PSG per fare mercato.



Tempo fa era uscita la notizia che il Barca in realtà avesse dei conti non proprio rosei...
Comunque pure loro sanno che 193 milioni sono roba da fantascienza..una cifra così non la puoi rifiutare, anche perché non è che il Barca se perde Neymar diventa scarso..

Vedremo dai...certo sarebbe un delitto spezzare quel tridente..


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dimentichi gente da nulla tipo Maradona, Romario, Stoickov e Figo...giusto per fare 4 nomi...



Vabbè, è passato un sacco di tempo. Mi sono dimenticato solo Figo, per Maradona erano altri tempi, Stoichkov e Romario non sono stati trasferimenti top, nè come squadre nè come costi.


----------



## Snake (5 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dimentichi gente da nulla tipo Maradona, Romario, Stoickov e Figo...giusto per fare 4 nomi...



paleolitico, il Barca all'epoca non era la potenza economica di adesso


----------



## Aragorn (5 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vedremo dai...certo sarebbe un delitto spezzare quel tridente..



Puoi dirlo forte


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> paleolitico, il Barca all'epoca non era la potenza economica di adesso



Senza dubbio non lo era..ma volevo sottolineare come non si sono mai fatti problemi..
In tempi recenti hanno ceduto senza battere ciglio pure Ibra tanto per fare un altro nome...
Secondo me l'unico incedibile per loro resta Messi....tutti gli altri sono trattabili alla giusta cifra...e onoestamente Neymar è forte ma non vale nemmeno lontanamente 193 milioni...per intenderci s etu prendi quei soldi e ne reinvesti 50 per prendere un Rooney ti ritrovi un giocatore dal rendimento simile ma con altri 130 milioni per sistemare difesa e centrocampo..

Poi se invece partiamo dal principio che il Barca già così è straordinario e non avrebbe senso cambiare ti dico ok..se fossi un tifoso del barca oggi vorrei che non venisse ceduto nessuno di quei tre nemmeno per 500 milioni


----------



## Snake (5 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio non lo era..ma volevo sottolineare come non si sono mai fatti problemi..
> In tempi recenti hanno ceduto senza battere ciglio pure Ibra tanto per fare un altro nome...



Se Neymar rompe con Luis Enrique chiedendo la cessione allora sì che lo vendono  Eto'o e Ibra sono stati mollati perchè avevano rotto con dirigenza e allenatore, non per motivi economici tant'è vero che in entrambe le operazioni ci hanno rimesso coi rispettivi sostituti (Ibra prima e Davi Villa poi).


----------



## prebozzio (5 Aprile 2016)

Il Barcellona potrebbe vendicarsi dell'affare Figo e comprare Ronaldo al posto di Neymar


----------



## Sherlocked (5 Aprile 2016)

La lungimiranza e l'intelligenza di Al Khelaifi. Pare me quando gioco su Fm con i trucchi dei soldi infiniti. Della serie compriamo tutti i più forti e poi vinciamo con merito e onore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona potrebbe vendicarsi dell'affare Figo e comprare Ronaldo al posto di Neymar



E secondo me CR7 ci andrebbe di corsa perché sotto sotto lui invidia a morte Messi di giocare in quella squadra stellare invece che in un Real che è quasi sempre solo una collezione di figurine (e che caccia via l'unico tecnico che ha saputo creare un gruppo)


----------



## prebozzio (5 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E secondo me CR7 ci andrebbe di corsa perché sotto sotto lui invidia a morte Messi di giocare in quella squadra stellare invece che in un Real che è quasi sempre solo una collezione di figurine (e che caccia via l'unico tecnico che ha saputo creare un gruppo)


Già, Ancelotti... magari potrebbe provare a seguirlo a Monaco (fantacalcio, lo so, ma si fa per parlare  )


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Già, Ancelotti... magari potrebbe provare a seguirlo a Monaco (fantacalcio, lo so, ma si fa per parlare  )



Al bayern non sganceranno mai certe cifre..se si muove le destinazioni sono due per me:
PSG
Manchester UTD

Non vedo altre opzioni (escludo il City perché sarebbe un ridimensionamento incredibile, poi col suo passato..il Chelsea con Conte secondo me si gioca molto appeal)


----------



## davoreb (6 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio non lo era..ma volevo sottolineare come non si sono mai fatti problemi..
> In tempi recenti hanno ceduto senza battere ciglio pure Ibra tanto per fare un altro nome...
> Secondo me l'unico incedibile per loro resta Messi....tutti gli altri sono trattabili alla giusta cifra...e onoestamente Neymar è forte ma non vale nemmeno lontanamente 193 milioni...per intenderci s etu prendi quei soldi e ne reinvesti 50 per prendere un Rooney ti ritrovi un giocatore dal rendimento simile ma con altri 130 milioni per sistemare difesa e centrocampo..
> 
> Poi se invece partiamo dal principio che il Barca già così è straordinario e non avrebbe senso cambiare ti dico ok..se fossi un tifoso del barca oggi vorrei che non venisse ceduto nessuno di quei tre nemmeno per 500 milioni




Io venderei Messi piuttosto che Neymar.

Poi Rooney no dai dove lo metti?


----------



## .Nitro (6 Aprile 2016)

Non si dovrebbero permettere cifre simili,sono un'insulto all'intera umanità. Ma come si fa a spendere 200 milioni per un trasferimento,tra poco ci fai uno stadio.
Comunque è normale che non si può rifiutare un'offerta del genere,se mai dovesse essere vero investirei in centrocampo e difesa,che non sono neanche lontanamente vicino a quelli di 5-6 anni fa. L'unico che si salva è Rakitic.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Aprile 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Io venderei Messi piuttosto che Neymar.
> 
> Poi Rooney no dai dove lo metti?



bé Messi-Suarez-Rooney non sarebbe certo scadente come trio..

Messi ancora oggi vale due volte Neymar sul campo..


----------



## Snake (6 Aprile 2016)

Rooney è al dessert


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> Rooney è al dessert



e si vede, si mangerà anche quello tranquillo


----------



## davoreb (6 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> bé Messi-Suarez-Rooney non sarebbe certo scadente come trio..
> 
> Messi ancora oggi vale due volte Neymar sul campo..



Io proprio non lo vedo come trio.

Non guardo la Liga ma in Cl non ho visto un grandissimo Messi, ad oggi i tre davanti mi sembrano di valore simile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> bé Messi-Suarez-Rooney non sarebbe certo scadente come trio..
> 
> Messi ancora oggi vale due volte Neymar sul campo..


Rooney attaccante esterno?


----------



## Jino (6 Aprile 2016)

Tutte queste voci, secondo me uscite a doc dai suoi procuratori, non faranno altro che far strappare al ragazzo un ingaggio monstre.


----------



## Torros (6 Aprile 2016)

fossi nel Psg mi andrei a prendere Dembele subito, che non sarà forte come Neymar ma può diventarlo.
Se si fanno soffiare un talento del genere da Bayern e Barca sono polli..


----------



## Torros (6 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio non lo era..ma volevo sottolineare come non si sono mai fatti problemi..
> In tempi recenti hanno ceduto senza battere ciglio pure Ibra tanto per fare un altro nome...
> Secondo me l'unico incedibile per loro resta Messi....tutti gli altri sono trattabili alla giusta cifra...e onoestamente Neymar è forte ma non vale nemmeno lontanamente 193 milioni...per intenderci s etu prendi quei soldi e ne reinvesti 50 per prendere un Rooney ti ritrovi un giocatore dal rendimento simile ma con altri 130 milioni per sistemare difesa e centrocampo..
> 
> Poi se invece partiamo dal principio che il Barca già così è straordinario e non avrebbe senso cambiare ti dico ok..se fossi un tifoso del barca oggi vorrei che non venisse ceduto nessuno di quei tre nemmeno per 500 milioni



difficile rimpiazzare il Neymar odierno. L'unico è Hazard che però non pare in forma e ha caratteristiche diverse. Griezmann ha caratteristiche simili ma è mancino. C'è Reus ma ha sempre problemi fisici e ha cmq 3 anni in più. Per me il Barca se lo tiene stretto, oggi i campioni non abbondano assolutamente. Chi ha giocatori come Di Maria, Sanchez, Benzema, Lewa, Higuain, Ibra, Bale, Suarez, Aguero e quel tipo di giocatori li che hanno un rendimento costante sono incedibili per quelle società che hanno i soldi per tenderseli. 

Neymar ha caratteristiche che oggi come oggi non si trovano sul mercato.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> difficile rimpiazzare il Neymar odierno. L'unico è Hazard che però non pare in forma e ha caratteristiche diverse. Griezmann ha caratteristiche simili ma è mancino. C'è Reus ma ha sempre problemi fisici e ha cmq 3 anni in più. Per me il Barca se lo tiene stretto, oggi i campioni non abbondano assolutamente. Chi ha giocatori come Di Maria, Sanchez, Benzema, Lewa, Higuain, Ibra, Bale, Suarez, Aguero e quel tipo di giocatori li che hanno un rendimento costante sono incedibili per quelle società che hanno i soldi per tenderseli.
> 
> Neymar ha caratteristiche che oggi come oggi non si trovano sul mercato.



Comunque secondo me Neymar non si può mettere con Sanchez, Reus, Benzema, Bale o Aguero. Vedi se questi non partono per 200 mln.

Tutti campioni eh, però c'è almeno un gradino di differenza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me Neymar non si può mettere con Sanchez, Reus, Benzema, Bale o Aguero. Vedi se questi non partono per 200 mln.
> 
> Tutti campioni eh, però c'è almeno un gradino di differenza.



Neymar costa tanto perché muove tanto..e non solo a livello calcistico..è il numero 1 in brasile il che vuol dire 200milioni di devoti più l'essere l'uomo simbolo del calcio più famoso al mondo...
In ogni caso è sicuramente una spanna sopra quelli ma non rende 2-3 volte di più...ecco perché la valutazione dal punto di vista tecnico è esagerata..
Premetto che io 200milioni non li pagherei per nessuno...l'unico caso di giocatore strapagato che ha reso più delle aspettative è stato CR7..il resto a conti fatti solo soldi spesi male..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2016)

I Giocatori più forti al mondo non hanno cifre. Incassi 200 milioni, ma non lo puoi sostituire per rendimento ed età.


----------

